# ipod integration into 2007 Audi S4 with Navigation



## mil_spec (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi -
The dealer says that there is no ipod integration available for my 2007 Audi S4 (Bose/with Nav).
Has anyone know of any other solution (other than the FM modulators)?
Thanks!


----------



## rockit247 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: ipod integration into 2007 Audi S4 with Navigation (mil_spec)*

I found a company that makes an iPod interface for most factory stereo.
I'm thinking about getting one for my 2007 Audi A4 w/ the Nav Plus head unit. 
As far as I can tell I/we need the Gateway 300 
http://www.dension.com/icelinkgateway300.php
They also offer a Bluetooth adapter that will support smart phones.
The only thing, I don't know if I like the way the product operates.
Read this manual and let me know what you think
http://support.dension.com/dow...1.pdf
I may just rip out the factory head unit and install my Kenwood DNX7100
This unit is way sick compared to the factory unit.
In my option the factory Nav sucks!!!!
It's like beating a dead horse
It lacks so many features.
See for yourself
http://www.kenwoodusa.com/Car_...X7100
Thanks


_Modified by rockit247 at 3:45 PM 1-21-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ipod integration into 2007 Audi S4 with Navigation (mil_spec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mil_spec* »_Hi -
The dealer says that there is no ipod integration available for my 2007 Audi S4 (Bose/with Nav).
Has anyone know of any other solution (other than the FM modulators)?
Thanks!


is keeping the CD changer in the glovebox a priority?


----------

